

Simple, safe, and fund anonymous chat - adamlieb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/18/reveal-chat-for-ios-helps-you-build-real-social-connections-via-anonymous-chat/?ncid=twittersocialshare

======
schars1
awesome app

